# D5100 Question: Is there somehting wrong?



## gendarmee (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,
Im attaching a pic of D5100 with the 18-55 lense.
Now then, I noticed this notch on the body that doesnt seem to serve any purpose.
I wonder if that how its supposed to be or is there a part of the body/lense that amiss? Can someone confirm? If its an issue I can possibly go back exchange the camera.
Thanks a tonne!


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, it looks like it was put there intentionally. Maybe a support structure for the lens?

EDIT

Just realized you were talking about the notch and not the little tab touching the lens. It still looks to uniform to be an accident and probably has something to do with that tab I was talking about.


----------



## gendarmee (Oct 17, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Well, it looks like it was put there intentionally. Maybe a support structure for the lens?
> EDIT:Just realized you were talking about the notch and not the little tab touching the lens. It still looks to uniform to be an accident and probably has something to do with that tab I was talking about.


The Notch/hook doesnt touch the lense or the lense mount, it does have a spring under it, if pressed it retracts into the body. I was wondering if something ought to be there, to depress it into place...


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe some lenses have a tab there so when they are attached they press the hook down which 'tells' the camera something about that lens. Kind of like the little plunger that tells you refrigerator light to go off when you close the door. I'm just guessing, I'm sure someone else will know for sure. Did you consult your manual? The little diagrams in the front that label all the buttons my make reference to it.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2011)

It's not a defect. Mine has it, too, and in exactly the same position (that is, the little tab is sticking up, not pushed into the slot). The diagram in the manual doesn't show what it is, but you can see that it's there, on the picture in the manual.  It seems to function as some sort of a guide for the lens attachment, or it may be that certain lens (possibly non-AF-S lenses, or manual lenses) push that notch in. I pushed it in manually, and it doesn't seem like it triggers anything specific in the camera.
At any rate, it looks like it's supposed to look.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't shoot Nikon, but I think you guys are on the right track when talking about a lever used to confirm some functions of the lens or something like that. Some lenses (as the one in the link) have a nob that will push down this "button" on your camera! I saw some YouTube video about someone who had problems with the camera part of this, and got an error message in their display saying "FEE error" or something like that. It has to be the same notch as you are talking about.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/85mm-f14-ais/D3S_3644-rear-600.jpg


----------



## Destin (Oct 17, 2011)

Derrel will know the answer to this for sure. He knows what every little bump/notch/lever on an F-mount does. Wait for him to chime in.


----------



## gendarmee (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello People, Thanks so much for the prompt replies. I was confused, and  frustrated thinking that some part is amiss. While I couldnt take the  camera down to the store as I was extremely busy, this forum didn't  disappoint, as usual.

Last week end I chanced to take  the old F100 out and try that camera's lense on this one. I was  surprised to see how the 'lil notch came into play. The D5100 threw up  and error if the aperture on the F100's lense wasn't locked to 22, and  if the notch on the cam's body were pressed the error disappeared! When  the aperture is locked at max, the lense by default depresses the notch  on the camera. So,that probably the purpose the notch serves. (please  find the pics attached)
Also, I find manual focusing on the  D5100 with the 28-105 much easier when compared to the 18-55. I wonder  why this happens.

Now then, I attached the 18-55 to  the F100 but the F100 didnt seem to the throw up any error and lets me  set the aperture and all, and the viewfinder looks clear from 24mm.  Would this lense work well with the F100 above  24mm?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you adjust the aperture with the camera on that lens or do you have to use the ap ring? I know that modern lenses default to their smallest aperture when not in use, maybe that notch ensures that the lens starts at it's smallest aperture. That doesn't explain why it wouldn't want you to use your aperture ring though. :scratch:


----------



## gendarmee (Oct 29, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Can you adjust the aperture with the camera on that lens or do you have to use the ap ring? I know that modern lenses default to their smallest aperture when not in use, maybe that notch ensures that the lens starts at it's smallest aperture. That doesn't explain why it wouldn't want you to use your aperture ring though. :scratch:



I can use the aperture ring in the manual mode, for the auto, Av and Tv modes I need to lock the aperture at the max value else the cam displays EE error. When locked a tab on the aperture ring automatically presses the notch on the cam.


----------

